# Slither or Feast?



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Trying to figure out what to rent tonight...

I want to see Feast because I watched the Project Greenlight episodes.

I want to see slither because it looks fun.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I wound up getting Feast. A few of my partygoers are interested in watching it tonight, so I picked that up.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i watched feast today thought it was good some gory/bloody bits but was good a couple of bits where a little tacky other than that it was great


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Blockbuster settled it for me - Slither was out so I rented Feast.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I've watched them both in the past couple of weeks. Both are good gory fun.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Last night:

Shaun of the Dead (still doesn't touch Dead Alive but fun anyway)
Feast (fun but eh. - had it's moments)
Punkinhead (one of the few original and creative stories of the past 10 years)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Both are on my "Must-See" list. I'll get around to it in a few days.

Ed, I must ask: What were you drinking when you watched *Shaun of the Dead? *Peter Jackson's schlockfest doesn't even compare when it comes to Simon Pegg's masterpiece. :zombie:


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Sin - really I sort of group them into the same category. Hope I don't make you mad.

I don't buy that SotD was as great as everybody says it was. And if you don't mind me leaving the genre - Shaun didn't touch Napoleon Dynamite.

Don't mean to hate on the shaunster - got some laughs and some really good sedate humor (Barbaras face when the are practicing to be Zombies and totally bought the roomates) - but it teetered too much between serious and dumb humor. I like the clear deliniation!

But opinions are what makes the world go around.

To visit dead alive for a second - that was the hardest I've laughed at a movie since seeing Young Frankenstein as an adolescent. Schlock Gold it was!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Saw 'em both last night and I have to give the nod to *Feast. *I'm leaning toward a 3.5 out of a possible five stars on it. *Slither *I think had moments that felt like it was trying to decide exactly what direction it wanted to take. Spoilers ahead for both films so read no farther if you haven't, but want to see it.

I'll tackle *Slither *first. I liked the movie as it was just like some films from the 80's I enjoyed like *Night of the Comet, Creepshow, From Beyond, The Curse* and *Invaders From Mars. *Director/writer James Gunn's script seems to run out of steam in some places. I really didn't get what was up with the whole collecting of meat in it's various forms was all about. Sure the transformed townfolk were eating it fresh or rotten, but why? Maybe this film should have been called *Feast. *All of that didn't really make sense. Why did the townfolk need to be transformed other than throw another red herring into the mix? It wasn't an alien race that was trying to "take over" but a singular entity. Why the need for all the recruited? Maybe I'm reading too much into it all, but Gunn's effort seems too convoluted for the end result. I liked it, but not as much as I could have.

*Feast *racked up at least two stars for kicking some Hollywood Horror movie cliche's right in the teeth right out the gate. Killing off The Hero, The Black Guy and The Kid? WOW! Kudos, absolute kudos! Those are taboos all the way around. What would have made it even better if they killed The Handicapped Guy. Guess you can't get everything.  Henry Rollins must have had a great time playing a character totally he opposite of what he is and the car stalling at the end was a great way to cap the film off. Two Thumbs Up! A film I totally recommend.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Night of the Comet - what a great freakin movie....

Same with Return of the Living Dead...

comic gold I tell ya


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

I was pleasently surprised by both Slither and Feast. I suppose if I had to choose the better film I guess I enjoyed Feast a bit more.


----------

